# DC/MD/VA ... mid-atlantic ... whoever GTG?



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Since it seems like we have more active members on the forum from the DC/MD/VA area, I think it's time to get a GTG of more then 3 people. :thumbup:

So, when's a good time to plan this? Maybe a month from now? I'm guessing weekends work better for people?

Also, any suggestions of where to meet? Perhaps bombard Audi HQ w/ our modded cars :laugh:

*
Date: Saturday, February 25
Time: 6pm
Location: Audi Forum in Herdon, VA* *2200 Ferdinand Porsche Drive, Herndon, VA 20171
*Closest intersection is Sunrise Valley Drive and Woodland Pointe Drive in Herndon

Possible parking:









* 
Dinner/drinks: Dogfish Head in Fairfax, VA
**http://www.dogfishalehouse.com/dfh-alehouse-fairfax.html
:beer:
*


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Since it seems like we have more active members on the forum from the DC/MD/VA area, I think it's time to get a GTG of more then 3 people. :thumbup:
> 
> So, when's a good time to plan this? Maybe a month from now? I'm guessing weekends work better for people?
> 
> ...


I'll be there, no matter where how why whatever :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

why don't you guys drive up to the NYC area and then we can have a grand total of like 6 cars!

you guys come up here first. we'll go down later :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

I might be wiling to make this depending on date/location.


----------



## DWW (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm down in Raleigh, but am thinking of visiting some friends in DC in the next few months...so if you guys have a meeting in Richmond/Balt/DC on a weekend I'd probably be down!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

looks like we could actually have a decent turn out. might as well hold out and do something in april.


----------



## Dubd Sailor (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm moving to southern MD come march. I'd be more than willing to join up and meet some people. Plus I'm getting a new-to-me a3 this week I can drive out.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> looks like we could actually have a decent turn out. might as well hold out and do something in april.


Ughhhh so far away!


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

You know I'm in.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NYCameron said:


> you guys come up here first. we'll go down later :laugh: :thumbup:


Rock, paper, scissors you for it!



remmyGLI said:


> I might be wiling to make this depending on date/location.


Where are you located? Seeing WAWA in your profile, PA?



DWW said:


> I'm down in Raleigh, but am thinking of visiting some friends in DC in the next few months...so if you guys have a meeting in Richmond/Balt/DC on a weekend I'd probably be down!


Do you know when?



Dubd Sailor said:


> I'm moving to southern MD come march. I'd be more than willing to join up and meet some people. Plus I'm getting a new-to-me a3 this week I can drive out.


We may have to do something before hand...but will do when when you move out.



BalloFruit said:


> You know I'm in.


Cheesesteak run? :laugh:


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm right outside Philly, but have some friends in the Baltimore/DC/NOVA area, and could use a good excuse to get down and see them.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> Ughhhh so far away!


Meh, then let's do something accept just stand in the cold lol. I would say meet someplace with good beer. 



Dubd Sailor said:


> I'm moving to southern MD come march. I'd be more than willing to join up and meet some people. Plus I'm getting a new-to-me a3 this week I can drive out.


Cool. I'm actually in SoMD. Not many A3s around here. I like your mkiis, I have a 2.0aba swap on my 92 golf that I daily drive :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> Meg, then let's do something accept just stand in the cold lol. I would say meet someplace with good beer.


Good beer is good :thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> Good beer is good :thumbup:


duclaw in bowie, md. goooooooooooooood microbrew beer.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> duclaw in bowie, md. goooooooooooooood microbrew beer.


Always down for good beer. Can we bring growlers there?


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Always down for good beer. Can we bring growlers there?


Yes. A3s and beer?? Now you have my undivided attention.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

This **** needs to happen. I'm itchin for some quality beer


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Always down for good beer. Can we bring growlers there?


Yup, I actually have one from them I need to fill up if we go. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I don't think this month works and I'm out of town the weekend of Feb 10-12. Anytime besides that should work. :beer:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

lets figure it out!


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

YES
I'd like to see something happen. I subscribed by email, so I won't forget about this one haha. I can second Duclaw has some pretty good beer. They also have a massive parking lot that could easily accomodate a ton of cars.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Would Feb. 25 or 26 work for everyone? I figured between 6-8 we can make the "be there by" time.

Address:

DuClaw
4000 Town Center Blvd.
Bowie, MD 20716


link: http://www.duclaw.com/beers.aspx


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Sounds good to me! 1hr 15 minute drive isn't too bad


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Count me in. Saturday the 25th preferred. :thumbup:


----------



## Dubd Sailor (Dec 1, 2008)

Wish I could get there soon enough for a Feb GTG, but I'll still be stuck in Oklahoma 



t_white said:


> Cool. I'm actually in SoMD. Not many A3s around here. I like your mkiis, I have a 2.0aba swap on my 92 golf that I daily drive :thumbup:


Nice, I plan on getting rid of my 91 aba'd Gli and 87 parts car before i move. I'll be selling my 05 as well. Starting fresh and less to worry about.

trying to get a job down at Paxtuxent River NAS.


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

I shall attempt to make it to this.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Dubd Sailor said:


> Wish I could get there soon enough for a Feb GTG, but I'll still be stuck in Oklahoma


I'm sure there shall be plenty of other ones to follow. :thumbup:



a3del said:


> I shall attempt to make it to this.


:beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

There's a lot more people in the metro area than I had expected! This should be a good turnout


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

So should we plan on that saturday?


----------



## -VDubSack- (May 2, 2007)

Someone say beer? Count me in :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> So should we plan on that saturday?


Saturday Feb 25th works for me. Being an unemployed student leaves my schedule wide open


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sat Feb 25, sounds good will be on stock wheels for it though


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

blksheep3 said:


> Sat Feb 25, sounds good will be on stock wheels for it though


I took my wheels off last week, so back to stockies for me as well 

So sat the 25th it is! Say 6pm?


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

t_white said:


> I took my wheels off last week, so back to stockies for me as well


Ditto. Back on the 17" all seasons for me too.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> I took my wheels off last week, so back to stockies for me as well
> 
> So sat the 25th it is! Say 6pm?


Day/time works for me. I run my wheels all year long. To lazy to change.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Awesome, just added it to my calendar.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Day/time works for me. I run my wheels all year long. To lazy to change.


Sorry I kinda took over the planning part for this. lol

Want to update your first post with the day/time/info on where the gtg will be for everyone to see in one spot?

I will make sure I take off that day as well :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> Sorry I kinda took over the planning part for this. lol
> 
> Want to update your first post with the day/time/info on where the gtg will be for everyone to see in one spot?
> 
> I will make sure I take off that day as well :thumbup:


If I must 

Done. Will we need rsvp? If so, everyone who is down for this, respond now and I will keep track from here.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Count me and my lady friend as attendees


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'll be dat


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1. krazyboi
2,3. cldub + 1
4. blksheep3


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> 1. krazyboi
> 2,3. cldub + 1
> 4. blksheep3


 5. t_white +1 possibly


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

What the hell why not, I'm coming down from Toronto Canada with a +1! 

I need a road trip :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

ApexAudi said:


> What the hell why not, I'm coming down from Toronto Canada with a +1!
> 
> I need a road trip :laugh:


 That's what I like to hear! :thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

ApexAudi said:


> What the hell why not, I'm coming down from Toronto Canada with a +1!
> 
> I need a road trip :laugh:


 If you are serious... that is badass. 

Oh and for any of you VA people that have to come over the bridge, I figured I would offer a stop off point at my place if your interested. Im only 35-45 mins from duclaw (about 10 miles off the beltway) but I have a much nicer driving route to get to the gtg if any of you are interested. Figured we could just cruise up together, LMK :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ApexAudi said:


> What the hell why not, I'm coming down from Toronto Canada with a +1!
> 
> I need a road trip :laugh:


 That would be sweet! Now if we can only get others from NY, PA, DE along your route to join, that'd be super badass!


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> That would be sweet! Now if we can only get others from NY, PA, DE along your route to join, that'd be super badass!


 
It would be super badass because Map Quest and Google Maps give me the direct and easy route down and not the fun twisty road bits that I really want to drive. What GoogleQuest nerd thought that would be fun? :screwy: 

But as long as there's some cold beer and some sexy A3's I'm happy! :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> If you are serious... that is badass.
> 
> Oh and for any of you VA people that have to come over the bridge, I figured I would offer a stop off point at my place if your interested. Im only 35-45 mins from duclaw (about 10 miles off the beltway) but I have a much nicer driving route to get to the gtg if any of you are interested. Figured we could just cruise up together, LMK :thumbup:


 Yup I'm down!


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

The roads through davidsonville and old Bowie are all twisty if we just want to get some spirited driving in


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Perhaps bombard Audi HQ w/ our modded cars


 I think this would be really cool. I wonder what visiting hours are? 

http://www.audiusa.com/us/brand/en/.../audi_forum_washington_dc.html&container=page


----------



## DWW (Sep 9, 2011)

I am going to try my best to be there, its on my calender. Hopefully one of my friends in the Baltimore/DC area will be around that weekend haha. When will I get my tax return back? I want my spacers and intake before this event!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

DWW said:


> I am going to try my best to be there, its on my calender. Hopefully one of my friends in the Baltimore/DC area will be around that weekend haha. When will I get my tax return back? I want my spacers and intake before this event!


 What size spacers you looking for? Once I get my tax return I might be selling a set of 20mm w/ bolts


----------



## DWW (Sep 9, 2011)

I was probably going to go for 10's front and back (but im not 100% yet). I have to do some more research...but I have to wait until the money is in my hands, otherwise ill just buy everything right this second because im impatient.:banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DWW said:


> I was probably going to go for 10's front and back (but im not 100% yet). I have to do some more research...but I have to wait until the money is in my hands, otherwise ill just buy everything right this second because im impatient.:banghead:


 I'll bring a jack, we can install them in the parking lot. :thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I'll bring a jack, we can install them in the parking lot. :thumbup:


 rofl. :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I'll bring a jack, we can install them in the parking lot. :thumbup:


 I can supply jack stands :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I sent a email to AoA customer relations... :thumbup: :thumbdown: . We shall see.


----------



## -VDubSack- (May 2, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> I sent a email to AoA customer relations... :thumbup: :thumbdown: . We shall see.


 Count me in +1, I work right across the street from AoA so let me know if there's anything I can do to help set it up. 

:beer::beer:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

-VDubSack- said:


> Count me in +1, I work right across the street from AoA so let me know if there's anything I can do to help set it up.
> 
> :beer::beer:


 Thats technically VWoA, and I assume you work at Mantech?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh and would anyone like to do me an awsome favor and bring a vag-com to reset my service light? Im really tired of seeing it everytime I get in my car :laugh: TIA :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

-VDubSack- said:


> Count me in +1, I work right across the street from AoA so let me know if there's anything I can do to help set it up.
> 
> :beer::beer:


 As of now it's still @ Duclaw in Bowie, MD. I'm assuming that's ok for you?



t_white said:


> Oh and would anyone like to do me an awsome favor and bring a vag-com to reset my service light? Im really tired of seeing it everytime I get in my car :laugh: TIA :beer:


 I'll have mine w/ me.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

In fo' sho'
1. krazyboi
2,3. cldub + 1
4. blksheep3
5,6. t_white +1 possibly
7,8. -VDubSack-
9. Ballofruit

I'm also assuming the following as well:
10. SprintA3

And possibly
11,12. ApexAudi +1 ?
13. DWW
14. a3del

Gonna link to Audizine to see if we have any possibles there...


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I'm also assuming the following as well:
> 9. Ballofruit


 Yeah. I'm likely in. I live only 20 mins from DuClaw Bowie. So, you're welcome to pre-game at my house if you want.


----------



## -VDubSack- (May 2, 2007)

t_white said:


> Thats technically VWoA, and I assume you work at Mantech?


 Touche, I actually work at K12 but we're close to Mantech. 



krazyboi said:


> As of now it's still @ Duclaw in Bowie, MD. I'm assuming that's ok for you?


 Good beer always works for me but I might not be there until 7 or 8 :thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

BalloFruit said:


> Yeah. I'm likely in. I live only 20 mins from DuClaw Bowie. So, you're welcome to pre-game at my house if you want.


 Maybe some drinking to cap off the night? lol. 



-VDubSack- said:


> Touche, I actually work at K12 but we're close to Mantech.
> 
> Good beer always works for me but I might not be there until 7 or 8 :thumbup:


 Cool cool. I applied to so many jobs there, and at mantech lol. I wanted to grab a decent admin job so I can move out that way with my girl. Hopefully you make it out :beer:


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Count me in ! Hotel booked, work booked off... ROAD TRIP ! :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ApexAudi said:


> Count me in ! Hotel booked, work booked off... ROAD TRIP ! :laugh:


 Wow! That is sweet! :beer:

In fo' sho'
1. krazyboi
2,3. cldub + 1
4. blksheep3
5,6. t_white +1 possibly
7,8. -VDubSack-
9. Ballofruit
10,11. ApexAudi +1
12. SprintA3

And possibly

13. DWW
14. a3del


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply. I'm definitely in. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

krazyboi said:


> I sent a email to AoA customer relations... :thumbup: :thumbdown: . We shall see.


 I know some folks at AoA. 

Let me go ask them, and we'll see what we can do. 

 

-Tim


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Looks like a will be wrenching most of the day up until the time to leave for the meet. So anyone is welcome to come to my place (in Waldorf, MD) to hang out and pre-game at any point in the day :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I know some folks at AoA.
> 
> Let me go ask them, and we'll see what we can do.
> 
> ...


 Sweet! :beer: (I never did get any response or an auto-reply saying mine was received, so it probably went to their SPAM filter).

And for this, it doesn't even have to be A3 related. Let's just get a whole slew of people to crash HQ!


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

t_white said:


> Maybe some drinking to cap off the night? lol.


 Post game? We could do that. I homebrew and will likely have a couple on tap. Right now there's a Black IPA and a Maibock. Speaking of which, I need to bottle my 18 gallons of hard cider.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Man all this talk of pre-game and post-game... I gotta drive home!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Man all this talk of pre-game and post-game... I gotta drive home!


 I thought your +1 is for DD?!?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I thought your +1 is for DD?!?


 She doesn't know how to drive manual :banghead: 

oh ps, check your FB when you get a chance


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> She doesn't know how to drive manual :banghead:
> 
> oh ps, check your FB when you get a chance


 Saw it. Must start planning. And by planning, I mean find money. :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Saw it. Must start planning. And by planning, I mean find money. :beer:


 I would book a hotel in advance anyway, they are filling up WAY fast. I got mine at the Country Inn, they didn't require a deposit so I would check there


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Ya'll talking about SoWo? I really hope I have the cash for it this year. Its actually the weekend before my 25th birthday so that may just be my present... to myself haha.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> Ya'll talking about SoWo? I really hope I have the cash for it this year. Its actually the weekend before my 25th birthday so they may just be my present... to myself haha.


 PM me your FB and I'll invite you to an event I made for the cruise!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> PM me your FB and I'll invite you to an event I made for the cruise!


 Is the plan to head out Thursday and then head back Monday?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> PM me your FB and I'll invite you to an event I made for the cruise!


 its okay, I know you just want to fb stalk me  

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=509508263


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> its okay, I know you just want to fb stalk me
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=509508263


 Added. Please be my buddy!

Ok, I see we have a few friends in common. Have you ever been to any of Bill's beer parties. I'm assuming yes?!? Although I don't recall seeing your car. I haven't been to Bill's in over 1.5-2 years maybe.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

t_white said:


> its okay, I know you just want to fb stalk me
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=509508263


 Just saw this thread (need to frequent here more), not to be a "stalker", but how do you know Drew Braithwaite and Tim Remo lol Drew had a nice RS6 and fixed my fender at Revision years ago and Tim was my roommate back in College Park lol.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jordnalos said:


> Just saw this thread (need to frequent here more), not to be a "stalker", but how do you know Drew Braithwaite and Tim Remo lol Drew had a nice RS6 and fixed my fender at Revision years ago and Tim was my roommate back in College Park lol.


 I know Drew...kid has too many nice cars


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Added. Please be my buddy!
> 
> Ok, I see we have a few friends in common. Have you ever been to any of Bill's beer parties. I'm assuming yes?!? Although I don't recall seeing your car. I haven't been to Bill's in over 1.5-2 years maybe.


 HAHA I added you, and yes I have been to Bills for his beer parties! I think I went to the last two and maybe another one or two a few years back. I probably had an Imola Yellow 20th AE Gti then though. 



jordnalos said:


> Just saw this thread (need to frequent here more), not to be a "stalker", but how do you know Drew Braithwaite and Tim Remo lol Drew had a nice RS6 and fixed my fender at Revision years ago and Tim was my roommate back in College Park lol.


 Went to High School with both of them, and have known Tim since elementary school I believe. Drew still has his RS6 I do believe, but he drives his VIP Q45 usually. I think he has a new Benz as well, or he sold the RS6 for one. 



krazyboi said:


> I know Drew...kid has too many nice cars


 Yea no kidding. Known him since High School years when he was like 17 and still had three cars at one time.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> its okay, I know you just want to fb stalk me
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=509508263


 Damn, busted haha. Added


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm late to this thread. Thanks Tim for the heads up. If you guys want to finalize a date (looks like this may already be done) and want to do it near HQ in Herndon or that general area I can pass to Mark Freuchnicht to see if he might be available. Mark is the product planner for A3, TT and R8. Right now the schedule looks clear for me and so I could also bring our new 4 Season R8. Might be cool to do it on the same weekend as one of the DC area Cars & Coffees as well so some of us could hit that as well on the same day... if you're open to it. Either way, let me know dates and I'll pass to Mark to see if he's clear. He's good people and likely would attend if he's available, though keeping it closer makes for more likely attendance.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'm late to this thread. Thanks Tim for the heads up. If you guys want to finalize a date (looks like this may already be done) and want to do it near HQ in Herndon or that general area I can pass to Mark Freuchnicht to see if he might be available. Mark is the product planner for A3, TT and R8. Right now the schedule looks clear for me and so I could also bring our new 4 Season R8. Might be cool to do it on the same weekend as one of the DC area Cars & Coffees as well so some of us could hit that as well on the same day... if you're open to it. Either way, let me know dates and I'll pass to Mark to see if he's clear. He's good people and likely would attend if he's available, though keeping it closer makes for more likely attendance.


 Seeing that someone is coming all the way from Canada to participate, I think moving the venue a little east would be nice if we can get Audi involved. What does everyone else think? We can even perhaps meet in MD local to most and then caravan over.

George, as of now, we have Feb. 25th as the date. As stated, someone is actually driving from Canada to do this. If we can get Audi involved, perhaps more people will join. I found this for Cars & Coffee, http://www.mischief.tv/forums/showt...AL-quot-Cars-amp-Coffee-Great-Falls-VA-Thread. I'm trying to figure out if they're still happening, which it seems like since there are pretty recent posts.

We can go here: http://www.americantaproom.com/, in Reston, which isn't too far from Herndon.

I'm good with either place. Thoughts?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw man, how come in the close to Canada GTG, taking place in NY, we end up with nobody special, and almost everybody else dose a now show?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Whether it be Herndon or our spot set up in MD, they are both about the same distance for me, so either one is fine. Herdon would be awesome especially if we got AoA involved!


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

I can see it now... we all beat up the guy about no sportback on the new A3, but for real I'm geeked about this gtg:laugh:


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Seeing that someone is coming all the way from Canada to participate, I think moving the venue a little east would be nice if we can get Audi involved.
> 
> George, as of now, we have Feb. 25th as the date.


 Being that someone coming from Canada, I'm totally down to go where ever! Although I wont lie I was kind of stoked about seeing the White House and everything else in Washington. As long as we don't change the date and we have a venue picked out soon, I'm good. I can always switch hotels, but my boss is bit anal about taking days off. 

However George ... I do work for Audi ... maybe you can change his mind. It could be considered a business trip :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

ApexAudi said:


> Being that someone coming from Canada, I'm totally down to go where ever! Although I wont lie I was kind of stoked about seeing the White House and everything else in Washington. As long as we don't change the date and we have a venue picked out soon, I'm good. I can always switch hotels, but my boss is bit anal about taking days off.
> 
> However George ... I do work for Audi ... maybe you can change his mind. It could be considered a business trip :laugh:


 Good thing about both locations is that they are really close to DC, so you'll be able to go tourist-mode either way! Just be careful with you car though, the roads are less than forgiving


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

cldub said:


> Good thing about both locations is that they are really close to DC, so you'll be able to go tourist-mode either way! Just be careful with you car though, the roads are less than forgiving


 Uh oh... bad roads...  

And I'll be all touristy any where we go so it doesn't matter. 

Although I might have another 2 cars coming down. Both A4's. I will confirm as soon as I know. I wouldn't mind the extra's for the cruise though!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

cldub said:


> Good thing about both locations is that they are really close to DC, so you'll be able to go tourist-mode either way! Just be careful with you car though, the roads are less than forgiving


 Exactly. Herndon is actually probably slightly closer to DC than Arundel Mills, where duClaw is. AoA HQ is pretty cool, and there is always some cool stuff in the Audi Forum there, as well as plenty of parking, especially on a weekend. 

Mark is an extremely nice guy, and "gets it" as a car person. Among other things, he came and hung out with us at a show last spring. 

As far as the Cars and Coffee goes, AoA HQ is only about 10 miles away from Great Falls, where they run a weekly C&C from 7 to 9 am on Saturdays. There is also some nice driving in the area, if you know where to look. 

-Tim


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Exactly. Herndon is actually probably slightly closer to DC than Arundel Mills, where duClaw is.


 Wrong DuClaw. Meet is currently at the Bowie location -- Exit 11 off Route 50 at Bowie Town Center.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The problem with Anne Arundel county is that it's that much further east. Of course it gives you a good reason to go visit Annapolis which is a really cool place to go but I'd vote VA because of Audi, Cars & Coffee, is closer for those coming from points west and is also an easy run into the city and Georgetown via GW Parkway. 

I'll email Mark to see if he or someone on his team might be available. Will post as soon as I hear something. Reston is right around the corner from HQ (about two miles I think) so that would be a good candidate.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Exactly. Herndon is actually probably slightly closer to DC than Arundel Mills, where duClaw is. AoA HQ is pretty cool, and there is always some cool stuff in the Audi Forum there, as well as plenty of parking, especially on a weekend.
> 
> Mark is an extremely nice guy, and "gets it" as a car person. Among other things, he came and hung out with us at a show last spring.
> 
> ...


 I'm totally down for having this at AoA. I've been meaning to head up that way anyway cause I've never been


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I live right below DC in Waldorf, MD and Hernden, VA is over an hour from me.. with no traffic. Bowie is less than an hours from me and DC. I am all for going out to Hernden as I have other friends that would probably come out with us (two of them live right by VW HQ). If we can get a guarantee for the VW/AoA HQ thing then lets shoot out that direction. 

ApexAudi, where did you get a hotel reservation at? I dont want to drive all around not knowing what we are doing, as you already have a helluva drive to get down this way :thumbup: 



[email protected] said:


> The problem with Anne Arundel county is that it's that much further east. Of course it gives you a good reason to go visit Annapolis which is a really cool place to go but I'd vote VA because of Audi, Cars & Coffee, is closer for those coming from points west and is also an easy run into the city and Georgetown via GW Parkway.
> 
> I'll email Mark to see if he or someone on his team might be available. Will post as soon as I hear something. Reston is right around the corner from HQ (about two miles I think) so that would be a good candidate.


 We will be in PG Co., not Anne Arundel Co. 

For now, I say we consider Duclaw the meet, unless we can get a confirmation for the VW/AoA HQ thing. Keep us updated please!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> I live right below DC in Waldorf, MD and Hernden, VA is over an hour from me.. with no traffic. Bowie is less than an hours from me and DC. I am all for going out to Hernden as I have other friends that would probably come out with us (two of them live right by VW HQ). If we can get a guarantee for the VW/AoA HQ thing then lets shoot out that direction.
> 
> ApexAudi, where did you get a hotel reservation at? I dont want to drive all around not knowing what we are doing, as you already have a helluva drive to get down this way :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 I agree. Unless we can get 100% confirmation that VW/AoA is a go, let's stick to the original spot. Both are a little over an hours drive for me, so I'm not too concerned :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> For now, I say we consider Duclaw the meet, unless we can get a confirmation for the VW/AoA HQ thing. Keep us updated please!


 Werd :beer:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

My biggest issue is that I still need the gtg to be later in the day/evening as I am selling a set of my coilovers and being paid to install them on a gentlemans car that day. I do not want to miss making that extra $$ and selling my coils that are just taking up space. So either location is fine, as long as its after 5pm. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> My biggest issue is that I still need the gtg to be later in the day/evening as I am selling a set of my coilovers and being paid to install them on a gentlemans car that day. I do not want to miss making that extra $$ and selling my coils that are just taking up space. So either location is fine, as long as its after 5pm. :thumbup:


 If nothing's going on, I may be able to help wrench w/ you to get it done sooner. Or we just leave the car on cinder blocks and head out for the meet.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

BalloFruit said:


> Wrong DuClaw. Meet is currently at the Bowie location -- Exit 11 off Route 50 at Bowie Town Center.


 Derp. That's my fault. I forgot that they had other locations. 

 

Tim


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

t_white said:


> ApexAudi, where did you get a hotel reservation at? I dont want to drive all around not knowing what we are doing, as you already have a helluva drive to get down this way :thumbup:
> 
> We will be in PG Co., not Anne Arundel Co.
> 
> For now, I say we consider Duclaw the meet, unless we can get a confirmation for the VW/AoA HQ thing. Keep us updated please!


 I booked a Best Western in Bowie. I have a 10 hour drive as it is, so to go an extra hour or 2 for AoA to be there, it's worth it. However I agree with T_white, I'd want a confirmation if were going to change locations! 

AoA please come through!!! There could be as many as FOUR Canadian's there! :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

ApexAudi said:


> I booked a Best Western in Bowie. I have a 10 hour drive as it is, so to go an extra hour or 2 for AoA to be there, it's worth it. However I agree with T_white, I'd want a confirmation if were going to change locations!
> 
> AoA please come through!!! There could be as many as FOUR Canadian's there! :laugh:


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

cldub said:


>


 I know right?! That's like 1/15th of 7/8's of 3/42nd's of our population ... ALL IN ONE PLACE ! With NO igloo's and NO polar bears in sight! I bet your excited to see us lumber jacks EHHHH!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

ApexAudi said:


> I know right?! That's like 1/15th of 7/8's of 3/42nd's of our population ... ALL IN ONE PLACE ! With NO igloo's and NO polar bears in sight! I bet your excited to see us lumber jacks EHHHH!


 Rofl!! 



ApexAudi said:


> I booked a Best Western in Bowie. I have a 10 hour drive as it is, so to go an extra hour or 2 for AoA to be there, it's worth it. However I agree with T_white, I'd want a confirmation if were going to change locations!
> 
> AoA please come through!!! There could be as many as FOUR Canadian's there! :laugh:


 Sounds good, anyone else from on here (vortex)? I know a few other Canadians from the mkiv forums and such.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just sent a follow-up. I'll let you know what I hear.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> I would book a hotel in advance anyway, they are filling up WAY fast. I got mine at the Country Inn, they didn't require a deposit so I would check there





t_white said:


> Ya'll talking about SoWo? I really hope I have the cash for it this year. Its actually the weekend before my 25th birthday so that may just be my present... to myself haha.


 Booked at same hotel. They have a block of room held just for SOWO @ discounted rate.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

t_white said:


> Sounds good, anyone else from on here (vortex)? I know a few other Canadians from the mkiv forums and such.


 I'm pretty sure my one buddy is on the A4 forums, but I've never asked. He might be on some others as he's owned an extensive number of VW's. We both work for Audi in Toronto.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I got in contact with Mark at Audi. They also have a charity auction of an R8 GT Spyder in Florida that weekend. Since he also product plans R8, he may need to go to this but has not yet determined if this is so. Will let you know. I may also see if any of the other product planners are available as they're all really interesting to meet.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Bump!

Any updates?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

ApexAudi said:


> Bump!
> 
> Any updates?


x2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Checking.


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

So... Duclaw it is I'm guessing


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Checking.


Let us know what's up George!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

A week and a half away!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Checking.


George, you're killin me. Any updates?


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Well the Canuck will not be joining you regardless 

I just brought my car into the shop while at work, and she needs rear brakes, t-belt, water pump and a t-stat .... there goes my road trip cash :banghead:

We could always reschedule for March  bahahah I want pictures of this event if it still happens!

And George what's the deal? Is there a referral block on information from Audi too? :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

ApexAudi said:


> Well the Canuck will not be joining you regardless
> 
> I just brought my car into the shop while at work, and she needs rear brakes, t-belt, water pump and a t-stat .... there goes my road trip cash :banghead:
> 
> ...


Damn dude that's a shame. I'm sure this definitely won't be the last one :thumbup:


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

cldub said:


> Damn dude that's a shame. I'm sure this definitely won't be the last one :thumbup:


I know, I was just going to get my brakes done but upon inspection the bad news came.

Anyway it better not be the last one! You guys could always come up to Toronto for Vagkraft in August! It's an awesome show.

Although August is the month of Seal Festival. We hunt seals for seal meat with our lumber jack beards and sharpened beaver tails. Upon collecting 5 lbs of seal meat, we hold a big dinner (All 42 citizens) in the Grand Igloo, then we sacrifice three Geese to our sacred Loonie in hopes of 6 more months of dominant Loonie power over the US dollar! :snowcool:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ApexAudi said:


> I know, I was just going to get my brakes done but upon inspection the bad news came.
> 
> Anyway it better not be the last one! You guys could always come up to Toronto for Vagkraft in August! It's an awesome show.
> 
> Although August is the month of Seal Festival. We hunt seals for seal meat with our lumber jack beards and sharpened beaver tails. Upon collecting 5 lbs of seal meat, we hold a big dinner (All 42 citizens) in the Grand Igloo, then we sacrifice three Geese to our sacred Loonie in hopes of 6 more months of dominant Loonie power over the US dollar! :snowcool:


Sucks you guys can't make it this
time. Vagkraft does sound like a good idea though!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Sucks you guys can't make it this
> time. Vagkraft does sound like a good idea though!
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


It is! I'll let the website do the talking!

http://vagkraft.com/


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Do I need a passport to get into Canadia?


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

cldub said:


> Do I need a passport to get into Canadia?


You definitely need one to return to the US.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

BalloFruit said:


> You definitely need one to return to the US.


Dang, I'll need to find mine then hah


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

ApexAudi said:


> I know, I was just going to get my brakes done but upon inspection the bad news came.
> 
> Anyway it better not be the last one! You guys could always come up to Toronto for Vagkraft in August! It's an awesome show.
> 
> Although August is the month of Seal Festival. We hunt seals for seal meat with our lumber jack beards and sharpened beaver tails. Upon collecting 5 lbs of seal meat, we hold a big dinner (All 42 citizens) in the Grand Igloo, then we sacrifice three Geese to our sacred Loonie in hopes of 6 more months of dominant Loonie power over the US dollar! :snowcool:


Sorry to hear you wont be joining. I have always wanted to make a run up to canada for a show. Ive always wanted to party hard with a bunch of bearded men wearing flannel in a log cabin.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> Sorry to hear you wont be joining. I have always wanted to make a run up to canada for a show. Ive always wanted to party hard with a bunch of bearded men wearing flannel in a log cabin.


I'll be sure to pack extra flannel shirts


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

just saw this thread off of kb's lolbump replacement. I'm tempted to attend; put me down as tentative.

If it's moved to AoA i'm there 100%!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> Sorry to hear you wont be joining. I have always wanted to make a run up to canada for a show. Ive always wanted to party hard with a bunch of bearded men wearing flannel in a log cabin.


:thumbup:

Caravan?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Went there this past weekend with some friends, beer was delish.

6 more days :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

5 :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

t_white said:


> Sorry to hear you wont be joining. I have always wanted to make a run up to canada for a show. Ive always wanted to party hard with a bunch of bearded men wearing flannel in a log cabin.


Lob Cabin? Jeezzzusss Christ eh! You be thinking it's warm in August like in Florida. Ain't no log cabins up here just igloo's and icebergs! That's how your car passes its safety up here, you have to out run a polar bear and then they test you on iceberg avoidance. Your Audi will also need spikes in the tires. DUH!:screwy:

And Cldub, way to plan ahead! Moose meat makes for good insulation as well. 

But in all seriousness, we party real hard up here! It's a good time! I'll post a thread in a couple months when more details are sorted out. I'd be happy to meet up somewhere in the states and cruise back, I still want my road trip! 

Cheap beer and hotels! Lots of VW/Audi's ! You can't go wrong with Vagkraft :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorry for the holdup guys. Mark was looking like he had to go to Florida for the R8 GT Spyder auction but he's not going now. I'll be meeting with him later today and can finalize details but it looks like he can do it. Is there still interest in heading down to HQ in Herndon and if so what is your timeframe? I'll pass it on to him when I see it this afternoon (if it can be determined by him) and confirm.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

asal said:


> just saw this thread off of kb's lolbump replacement. I'm tempted to attend; put me down as tentative.
> 
> If it's moved to AoA i'm there 100%!


dah, i'm out of town on saturday so I'm out for the good beer in Bowie. Any chance the AoA part of the GTG could happen on Sunday?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry for the holdup guys. Mark was looking like he had to go to Florida for the R8 GT Spyder auction but he's not going now. I'll be meeting with him later today and can finalize details but it looks like he can do it. Is there still interest in heading down to HQ in Herndon and if so what is your timeframe? I'll pass it on to him when I see it this afternoon (if it can be determined by him) and confirm.


Can you also ask Mark if he has suggestions for food/beer in that area?

I think we said 6PM would work best for people (I believe t_white was the only one with a schedule conflict [wrenching]).

Also, were you guys going to any of the Cars and Coffee in the area?

Right now, we have:
In
1. krazyboi
2,3. cldub + 1
4. blksheep3
5,6. t_white +1 possibly
7,8. -VDubSack-
9. Ballofruit
10. SprintA3

And possibly

11. DWW
12. a3del


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Checking. I'm not sure if there's something at Reston Town Center or maybe something else. Are you talking 6PM to meet up or 6PM at HQ? I'm believe he could probably walk us through the Audi Forum before heading out to beer/dinner.

I think cars & coffee is 7-9AM in Great Falls based on link below. I'm going to see if there are issues with me being gone all day because that's also kid's time with the family. If I can then I'll shoot to do both with our new R8 and will post here if that's the plan. Regardless, you guys should hit it if it's convenient.

http://www.secretentourage.com/events/cars-and-coffee-great-falls-va/


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Can you also ask Mark if he has suggestions for food/beer in that area?


Let's hit up Dogfish Head at 13041 Lee Jackson Memorial Highway, Fairfax, VA 22033 -- about 5 miles south of the Forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Mark was just up in my area in PA and we grabbed lunch. As a result I have an update.

They're good for showing you guys around the Audi Forum at 6PM. They'll meet you at headquarters at 6PM. This will include Mark Fruechtnicht (A3 product planner) and Denni Chu (Product Info Specialist). He doesn't think he can stick around for dinner and into the evening but if he has time he'll see if he can at least tag along for a beer at Dogfish. He thinks he can also line up the black and gold R8 V10 that was in Top Gear USA when they set the inside speed record with Tanner Foust. It's been floating around HQ so that should be able to happen as well.

Bad news on my end. I'd forgotten my wife will be traveling this weekend and as such I'll be watching the kids all weekend. I'm out and even if I did come our R8 would be out since it only seats two and I'd have two little girls in tow. I'm going to see if Tim from our end can make it just the same. I'm pretty depressed that I'll be missing this but it should be a good time for all.

If anyone is the lead contact (mobile number), shoot me an email to george (at) fourtitude.com and I'll make sure Mark has your number and you have his so you guys can orchestrate in case there's any confusion.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

That's awesome George that you could make this happen. Stinks that you won't be able to make it though.

I'll shoot you and email for the contact info. 

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Though it's too bad that George can't make it, I should be able to come down. Like I said before, Mark is a great guy, and the Audi forum is a cool place with cool stuff - especially with an insider guide like Mark.

See you guys on Saturday!

-Tim


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> See you guys on Saturday!
> 
> -Tim


:beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

First post updated with current information. If anything changes, I'll note it and update the first post again.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> First post updated with current information. If anything changes, I'll note it and update the first post again.


:thumbup:


Cant wait and Dogfish head sounds great!

I should be fine schedule wise. Will leave my area around 4:30. 

Any other MD'ers wanna meet me off the beltway and cruise into VA to the meet together?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Cant wait and Dogfish head sounds great!
> ...


I'm in DC and wouldn't mind meeting up w/ you guys to cruise in.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

t_white said:


> Any other MD'ers wanna meet me off the beltway and cruise into VA to the meet together?


I was going to offer either my house in Severn or the original location of DuClaw Bowie as a jumping off/caravan point if anyone's interested.


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

I would go, but I'm moving back to my homeland of Hawaii next week.  sorry, got mad stuff to do. Have fun!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Man this is gonna be awesome. I told a few dubber friends of mine about it, and they wanna come so bad. To which I replied, sorry dudes, A3's only 

So as of right now, the meeting place is AoA @ 6pm Saturday?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

BalloFruit said:


> I was going to offer either my house in Severn or the original location of DuClaw Bowie as a jumping off/caravan point if anyone's interested.


Well I am about an hour south of you, and closer to VA. But I can meet whoever right off 495. I live only 10 miles off exit 3 on 495/95


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> So as of right now, the meeting place is AoA @ 6pm Saturday?


Yup! I emailed Mark to get an actual address and meet point.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Yup! I emailed Mark to get an actual address and meet point.


Okay good that was my next question. I've never been to AoA so I don't know the building/parking lot set up


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

krazyboi said:


> Yup! I emailed Mark to get an actual address and meet point.


Unless Mark suggests somewhere else, the address of Audi HQ is:

2200 Ferdinand Porsche Drive, Herndon, Virginia

You come off of the Dulles Toll road and on to the Fairfax County Parkway. Go South on the Parkway, and take the first right on to Sunrise Valley Drive. After you cross Monroe St. / State Rt. 666, turn right on to Woodland Pointe Ave, which becomes Ferdinand Porsche Drive. AoA and VWoA share the building at the end of Ferdinand Porsche Drive.

When I've been there in the past, I've used the visitor parking lot which is to the left of the main building. There is a LOT of other parking there, though, and we should park wherever Mark says. The entrance to the Audi Forum / museum is right at the entrance to the building, and is impossible to miss.

-Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

I am attaching a picture of HQ from Google Maps.

The guest parking is where the arrow is pointing, and the entrance is circled in red.

-Tim


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I am attaching a picture of HQ from Google Maps.
> 
> The guest parking is where the arrow is pointing, and the entrance is circled in red.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim. That guest lot looks like it would be a cool place for all of us


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

I have to work in the morning but can be out by 3pm @ the earliest... Cars and coffee is ok but a little rich for my blood. the 6pm time is best!


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

I can meet up and convoy as I work in Alexandria...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Who wants to pick me up at the airport?!? :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Who wants to pick me up at the airport?!? :laugh:


If you make it out here, I'll pick you up. :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> If you make it out here, I'll pick you up. :beer:


Haha I wish, man. Just sounds like an awesome time. Maybe if I were single and carefree...


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

WTFFF! THIS IS AMAZING! wish i could make it


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks like it's gonna be chilly tomorrow, but I'm down for looking at other A3's that will fill my body with envy just to be cooled off with a cold beer. Never been to Dogfish so somebody should recommend (or buy) me a drink :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> Well I am about an hour south of you, and closer to VA. But I can meet whoever right off 495. I live only 10 miles off exit 3 on 495/95





blksheep3 said:


> I can meet up and convoy as I work in Alexandria...





BalloFruit said:


> I was going to offer either my house in Severn or the original location of DuClaw Bowie as a jumping off/caravan point if anyone's interested.


It looks like those that are coming from this side of the beltway are closer to the south east portion of 495. Is there anywhere you guys would want to meet up at? I know Potomac Yards in Arlington has good parking and easy to get to.

SprintA3 is coming from Annapolis so perhaps he could meet up w/ you Ballofruit.

Here's what I got from Mark


> Some older Navigation Systems may not have this address so the closest intersection is Sunrise Valley Drive and Woodland Pointe Drive in Herndon.
> 
> I am not yet quite sure if I can make it to drinks/dinner however it would be Denni, myself and possibly one other joining the group. I think that we would need a maximum of 30 minutes at the Headquarters. The Dogfishhead Brewery in Fairfax is only 10-15 min drive from here.


In
1. krazyboi
2,3. cldub + 1
4. blksheep3
5,6. t_white +1 possibly
7,8. -VDubSack-
9. Ballofruit
10. SprintA3
11. jordnalos
12. [email protected]
13. [email protected]
14. [email protected]
15. [email protected]

I will make RSVP for 15 around 8:00? I think that should give us enough time at HQ and then head over.


----------



## DWW (Sep 9, 2011)

I am stuck in Canada. Damn snow! BADILAFJwaoiefmasdvcmaweoifmasdnv:banghead:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Im fine with meeting where ever honestly. I can meet at the Hoffman in Alexandria as well for the Eastern VA peeps and MD guys. Any thoughts? We can even meet off the road heading to the National Harbor (not trying to pay to park anywhere in there, lol).

I have the exact address already in my Nav for VWoA, as I have been there before, so my "group" will be fine with getting there. :thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> In
> 1. krazyboi
> 2,3. cldub + 1
> 4. blksheep3
> ...


Id say make it for 7:30, We wont be at VWoA/AoA for that long.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I think I may be driving alone (well, with my gf), seeing as I have to head north for this endeavor. I might be able to meet up in Alexandria somewhere though


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> Im fine with meeting where ever honestly. I can meet at the Hoffman in Alexandria as well for the Eastern VA peeps and MD guys. Any thoughts? We can even meet off the road heading to the National Harbor (not trying to pay to park anywhere in there, lol).


Where ever works for me too since I'll be coming from DC.



t_white said:


> Id say make it for 7:30, We wont be at VWoA/AoA for that long.


7:30 it'll be.



cldub said:


> I think I may be driving alone (well, with my gf), seeing as I have to head north for this endeavor. I might be able to meet up in Alexandria somewhere though


Should we just meet up around Kingstown? This will allow Christian to join easier and I believe we'll have to drive towards that way from National Harbor if we met there.

Also, I was thinking perhaps we all wanna get to AoA to hang out, take photos, etc, maybe arrive 5:30-5:45?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

For those of you who haven't been to HQ before:

It's one big building that houses both Audi of America and VW of America. In the picture that I posted above, it's the building that's labeled Volkswagen of America. The building on the right is a parking garage.

During the day, there is usually something cool parked in the parking circle outside of the entrance there. On the weekends, I don't know, but Mark may have some cool stuff for us.... 

On the main floor, there is the Audi Forum, which is a little museum / showroom. There are usually four or five cars in there. Last time I was down there, they were moving one of the LeMans R10 TDi race cars on to the floor, and I believe that it's still there. Then they have various examples of current products.

There is also a second room that houses some VW products, and occasionally a Bugatti or Lambo or something is around as well, though I wouldn't hold your breath on those.

I will bring my camera rig down to take pics of all of the A3s if that's cool with you guys. Maybe we'll run a small piece on the GtG or something to that effect.

We would have had stickers and such to give out to everyone, but George's house got flooded last fall and they were all destroyed. The new ones haven't come in yet, unfortunately.

-Tim


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I will bring my camera rig down to take pics of all of the A3s if that's cool with you guys. Maybe we'll run a small piece on the GtG or something to that effect.
> 
> We would have had stickers and such to give out to everyone, but George's house got flooded last fall and they were all destroyed. The new ones haven't come in yet, unfortunately.
> 
> -Tim


Great, now I have to wash my car.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Great, now I have to wash my car.


Washed and waxed yesterday, even though today is gorgeous I really want to keep her in the garage today so she stays beautiful. 

Also, Kingstowne could work for me. I'm not familiar with the area, but gimme an address and I'll show up


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DFH does not take RSVP, but they were willing to put us down as a heads up. I'll give them a call once we're leaving the Forum to confirm w/ them.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

krazyboi said:


> Great, now I have to wash my car.


Yeah, I should really wash mine too, though it won't be in the pictures - we can't have a VW in with all the A3s!

 

-Tim


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I'm bringing my VAG-COM if anyone needs out.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

Mark me as a probably if you'll have a former owner. :wave:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

whaden said:


> Mark me as a probably if you'll have a former owner. :wave:


i guess we can allow that


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

have fun gents, i'm bummed i'll miss it...looking forward to meeting ya'll next time.

post something up if anyone is meeting up on sunday for a send off to any out of towners...


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hoffman is slightly better 495 access than Kingstowne, but either or works


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

blksheep3 said:


> Hoffman is slightly better 495 access than Kingstowne, but either or works


Yea, I just figure it's easiest for cldub, who's coming from Stafford, to get to Kingstowne since he doesn't know the area too well.

BTW, what time are we all meeting up? Let's say in front of the Chipotle area? Christian, what time do you think you'd arrive (address: 5955 Kingstowne Towne Ctr #160, Alexandria, VA 22315)? It would prob. take us 30 min. to get to AoA from there.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Yea, I just figure it's easiest for cldub, who's coming from Stafford, to get to Kingstowne since he doesn't know the area too well.
> 
> BTW, what time are we all meeting up? Let's say in front of the Chipotle area? Christian, what time do you think you'd arrive (address: 5955 Kingstowne Towne Ctr #160, Alexandria, VA 22315)? It would prob. take us 30 min. to get to AoA from there.


I was planning on leaving around 4'ish to make it up to Kingtowne. With no traffic, it takes me about 35 minutes to get to Seminary Rd off of 395. I just wanted to leave earlier enough to give myself plenty of time

edit: plugged it in to gps, said its about 35 minutes away. So I can leave at 4 and be up there around 4:30, you guys wanna shoot for that time @ Chipotle?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

430-445 works for me. 

I saw Tommy won't leave till 430, but it shouldn't take him long. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

it takes me around30 mins to get to kigstowne.. but i can be there at 4:30-45 now :thumbup:

the car i was working on is pretty much done ow, just gotta torque everything down :beer:

PS: its windy as f^*$ out


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> it takes me around30 mins to get to kigstowne.. but i can be there at 4:30-45 now :thumbup:
> 
> the car i was working on is pretty much done ow, just gotta torque everything down :beer:
> 
> PS: its windy as f^*$ out


Hell yeah it is. I about died going to check the mail


----------



## -VDubSack- (May 2, 2007)

cldub said:


> Man this is gonna be awesome. I told a few dubber friends of mine about it, and they wanna come so bad. To which I replied, sorry dudes, A3's only


LOL, Since the wife's A3 is in super stock winter mode(and I don't feel like washing it) I'm just bringing my.:R but I swear I'm an A3 owner  



jordnalos said:


> Looks like it's gonna be chilly tomorrow, but I'm down for looking at other A3's that will fill my body with envy just to be cooled off with a cold beer. Never been to Dogfish so somebody should recommend (or buy) me a drink :beer:


I highly recommend the 90min IPA(9%) or if you really wanna put hair on your chest the 120min quadruple(18%) :beer::beer:



krazyboi said:


> I'm bringing my VAG-COM if anyone needs out.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


I'll buy you a beverage if you disable the DRL's on my .:R :thumbup:

Haven't been to a meet in over a year, can't wait to meet everyone and enjoy a few :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

t_white said:


> PS: its windy as f^*$ out


Yes, and up here it's also fairly cold, which is unfortunate, because my week old car is filthy from the rain the other day, and I am *not* taking a brand new car to a spray & wash with recycled water to wash it where I can get out of the wind.

Anyhow, what time are you all planning to show up at AoA? 5:30 ish?

-Tim


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

-VDubSack- said:


> I'll buy you a beverage if you disable the DRL's on my .:R :thumbup:


I'm sure it's simple to find, but see if you can get me the coding info to make our lives easier.




[email protected] said:


> Anyhow, what time are you all planning to show up at AoA? 5:30 ish?
> 
> -Tim


That's my thought. Get there a bit early for small intros and pics.

-Johnny

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, and up here it's also fairly cold, which is unfortunate, because my week old car is filthy from the rain the other day, and I am *not* taking a brand new car to a spray & wash with recycled water to wash it where I can get out of the wind.
> 
> Anyhow, what time are you all planning to show up at AoA? 5:30 ish?
> 
> -Tim


My car is really dirty as well and with the wind and cold air, I don't exactly feel like washing my a3 after working on a car all morning. Oh well, life goes on. Just take pics far away so you can't see the dirt 

5:30 sounds about right. Did you want to meet us at Kingstowne?


----------



## -VDubSack- (May 2, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> I'm sure it's simple to find, but see if you can get me the coding info to make our lives easier.


Tiiite....this is what I found so I'll bring it with me.

Edit: http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a5/foglight-DRL-disable.htm

Cheers :beer:
Chris


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

I'll bring my VAG-COM as well, just in case. See ya'll at 1730. 

Btw, the DFH 120 min is not a 'quadruple'. In beer speak, a 'quad' is specifically a Belgian Dark Strong Ale. DFH 120 min is simply another IPA, albeit with a very high malt and alcohol content. I'll likely have a couple Alehouse 75, which is a 50/50 mix of 60 min and 90 min.


----------



## -VDubSack- (May 2, 2007)

I stand corrected, the last time I was there I'd had a few 90min's already and swore the server told me it was a quad but you're right BalloFruit....that's a damn good :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> My car is really dirty as well and with the wind and cold air, I don't exactly feel like washing my a3 after working on a car all morning. Oh well, life goes on. Just take pics far away so you can't see the dirt
> 
> 5:30 sounds about right. Did you want to meet us at Kingstowne?


I think we're meeting up at Kingstowne around 4:30-4:45, then headin over to HQ


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

t_white said:


> 5:30 sounds about right. Did you want to meet us at Kingstowne?



I will meet you at HQ.

See you in a few.

-Tim


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Im running late so I'll try to make it to HQ in 20 from Silver Spring MD


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Our caravan of four is running behind. The sun decided to blind people on 66.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

I thought this was tomorrow and I'm an idiot for not checking the forums prior to assuming that. Hopefully this is successful so we have another one that I can go to.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

****. Was. Awesome.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Just got home, just wanted to say thanks to Mark, Denni, and Tim for hooking this meet up. Was a pleasure to finally meet you in person Johnny and Tom as well as Will, Chris, Christian, Adam... nice to put a face to the forum aliases lol. Just a heads up, College Park Tuning has locked down (so it's happening this year lol) Baysox Stadium, date isn't up yet but here's the rough draft flyer. Look forward to the next gtg

*Date is final, but if anyone's interested in a group parking, I'll see what the current club members have for parking


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Just got home as well. Had to add 1/2 quart of oil and clear some codes, but made it home none the less.

[email protected], thanks for getting us hooked up w/ Mark and Denni. It was great to be able to talk to the minds behind our vehicles. Tim, it was a pleasure meeting you and can't wait to see the A3 write up if it comes up. 

Also, it was good meeting all those members who were able to show up. The wait for dinner sucked a bit, but I think it turned out pretty well overall. Wish it were a bit earlier in the day and the weather was nicer. Would have been a good view seeing the caravan rolling together.

Hopefully we'll be able to plan something down the line. I'm sure if we can have another turnout at AoA, more folks should try and make it out.

-Johnny


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Just got home as well. Had to add 1/2 quart of oil and clear some codes, but made it home none the less.
> 
> [email protected], thanks for getting us hooked up w/ Mark and Denni. It was great to be able to talk to the minds behind our vehicles. Tim, it was a pleasure meeting you and can't wait to see the A3 write up if it comes up.
> 
> ...


Definite big ups for everyone that helped put this together. My cheeks hurt from all the cheesing I was doing :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds like it went well. Sorry I couldn't make it as weekend watching two kids plus two seater don't add up for GTG. Glad it worked out though and hopefully I can join up next time.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds like it went well. Sorry I couldn't make it as weekend watching two kids plus two seater don't add up for GTG. Glad it worked out though and hopefully I can join up next time.


It was a definite good time, thanks for all your help setting things up!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow, yesterday was a great turn out, especially for the windy weather and time of year. Sorry for those who had to wait on me, but at least we made it and got to see a nice inside tour of AoA. 

It was great to put a face to the usernames that we all get to hide behind everyday.  The face to face meets are what keeps me in this community, combined with the family like atmosphere from fellow enthusiasts. Just the knowlege and willingness of other enthusiasts makes owning a car, like the A3, worth it.

A big thanks goes out to all the guys at Audi and Fortitude for giving us the tour and showing us some amazing machines. Also wanted to thank you guys for dinner, which was not expected by any means. But thank you, and it was a pleasure having you all with us! 

On that note.... Whens the next GTG!? :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> On that note.... Whens the next GTG!? :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

What a great time last night. I also want to thank Tim and George for hooking us up with AoA. Mark and Denni could not have been nicer. I promise to keep all the trade secrets we discussed under wraps. (Nogaro FTW :wave

I've been to the Audi Mothership on many occasions, but this was the first time I was allowed upstairs....it was awesome and now I know where I want to work when I grow up.

It was great meeting all of you and I'm expecting to see many of you at the track soon.

Tim...here's that picture of the Aviator Gray TT at VIR


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, and up here it's also fairly cold, which is unfortunate, because my week old car is filthy from the rain the other day, and I am *not* taking a brand new car to a spray & wash with recycled water to wash it where I can get out of the wind.
> 
> Anyhow, what time are you all planning to show up at AoA? 5:30 ish?
> 
> -Tim


Wait...new car? Did you end up getting an A3?

Also, I am jealous beyond words...if this happens again I really am going to fly in for the meet


----------



## -VDubSack- (May 2, 2007)

Echoing everyone's sentiments I'm glad there was such a good turn out considering the weather and it was great to meet everyone!

I'd like to especially thank Johhny for all the help with the VAG-COM as well as Denni, Mark and Tim for both letting my little brother ride in that amazing R8-V10 and all the hospitality :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Will, thanks for the heads up on the HPDE in March. I'll definitely be there and look forward to to a great session!

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

First of all, thanks very much to all of you who came out for this. You guys were the ones who got it started, and while we are very glad that we could set things up with Mark and Denni, it was you guys who made most of it happen.

It was very nice to meet everyone, and I had a good time as well.



t_white said:


> Also wanted to thank you guys for dinner, which was not expected by any means.


That was all Mark, and it certainly was nice of him.



whaden said:


> Tim...here's that picture of the Aviator Gray TT at VIR


I still *love* that color.



TBomb said:


> Wait...new car? Did you end up getting an A3?


Not this time around, actually. I ended up with a 2012 GTI Autobahn. I think I am going to wait for the new MQB chassis cars for an A3.

Thanks very much to all of you who put this together and came out. I do have some pictures, and as soon as I can get them put together, you'll all see them.

-Tim


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Ditto Mark/Tim/George/Johnny, thanks for setting this up. It was great fun and we'll have to do it again soon. 

Here's a few snaps from my point 'n shoot.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Stephanie is in the process of editing all the pictures she took. Once she's done I'll share the album with you guys :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Let me know if this works, here are a few of the ones she took

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cl_dub/sets/72157629097205710/


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

is that ibis on bi-colors open skye?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

TechnikSLR said:


> is that ibis on bi-colors open skye?


yesm


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

That's awesome that they took you up to the 4th floor (Audi's home). Did they tell you how that got that R8 prototype up there in pieces via the freight elevator? There was a Max Beetle on one of the VW floors but it had to go through the windows via crane.

I'll have to thank Mark profusely next time I talk to him. It sounds like he really went all out. Thanks again guys and sorry I had to miss it. I say we plan something again in the area when it gets warmer and maybe open it up to more people. I can promote it more widely.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> That's awesome that they took you up to the 4th floor (Audi's home). Did they tell you how that got that R8 prototype up there in pieces via the freight elevator? There was a Max Beetle on one of the VW floors but it had to go through the windows via crane.
> 
> I'll have to thank Mark profusely next time I talk to him. It sounds like he really went all out. Thanks again guys and sorry I had to miss it. I say we plan something again in the area when it gets warmer and maybe open it up to more people. I can promote it more widely.


Yea, he mentioned that it was timed to see how fast they did it, but didn't really say the time. That's pretty cool.

I totally agree with having a bigger GTG in that area. I just don't keep up w/ all of the events/shows to know when a good weekend would be.

Thanks again Fourtitude & Audi :beer:

(time to go on their website and look for a job)


----------



## V0LKSWAGENSRULE (Aug 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> ... I say we plan something again in the area when it gets warmer and maybe open it up to more people. I can promote it more widely.


I really need to come over to the A3 forums more often. Had I known about the GTG I would've been there w/ bells on. Any excuse to get out of the house right now (3 wk old/cabin fever).

Looking fwd to the next one.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

V0LKSWAGENSRULE said:


> Any excuse to get out of the house right now (3 wk old/cabin fever).


Both George and I remember those days well!



> Looking fwd to the next one.


If we do another one of these, we will definitely make sure to publicize it a little more. This first one was kind of "grassroots," because it was set up and driven by the people in this forum.

-Tim


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

We should schedule another GTG come April or May, when show season starts up!


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

I definitely want to get to the next GTG, and if we decide a good weekend 1+ month out, we can clear our calendars and get a bigger turnout


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll make sure we broadcast the next one more widely.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Just not SOWO weekend :thumbup:


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I definitely should have checked the meeting place before just assuming it was at DuClaw still hahah. Looks like a good time, I'd be up for going to the UMD car show if any A3s make an appearance. That's a fun show.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SprintA3 said:


> I definitely should have checked the meeting place before just assuming it was at DuClaw still hahah. Looks like a good time, I'd be up for going to the UMD car show if any A3s make an appearance. That's a fun show.


April 29th... I should be able to make that.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> April 29th... I should be able to make that.


Nice, how's the VR running?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SprintA3 said:


> Nice, how's the VR running?


It's running! But burning LOTS of oil. Need to find out what's up.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> It's running! But burning LOTS of oil. Need to find out what's up.


Just like a 2.0T! Haha. Good luck getting it sorted out, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

SprintA3 said:


> I definitely should have checked the meeting place before just assuming it was at DuClaw still hahah. Looks like a good time, I'd be up for going to the UMD car show if any A3s make an appearance. That's a fun show.





krazyboi said:


> April 29th... I should be able to make that.


I will also be attending, unless something major comes up. I have always enjoyed this meet, and this year has a much better location!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

This is my first time hearing of this, but it sounds like a good time!


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's the final details for the College Park Tuning meet. Posted in MA regionals, but that place looks empty.


















*2012 University of Maryland Spring Meet for Charity*
_hosted by College Park Tuning_


• Thousands of different cars
• Dyno pulls
• Live DJ
• 50/50 Raffle
• Raffle Prizes
We will be asking for 1 non-perishable food item per person and $1.00 entry fee. If you forget to bring an item or prefer not to, we will collect a $2.00 entrance fee/donation on your way into the lot. All the proceeds collected from admission, and the 50/50 raffle are going to be donated to Martha’s Table (http://www.marthastable.org).

*Location*
Prince George's Stadium Bowie Baysox
*Almost 2000 parking spots
*Directions to Bowie Baysox* *Layout of the meet*
*Expect heavy traffic, we are sorry for this inconvenience and will be trying to move people in/out of the meet as quickly as possible* 

*Date *
Sunday, April 29th, 2012

*Time*
Noon, 12:00 pm. 
We usually start packing things up at 6pm

*Food*
Food will be served by the Baysox stadium staff. It will be typical grill food (burgers/hotdogs).

*Dyno*
• $80 for 2 - 3 baseline pulls w/ A/F and printout. FWD or RWD only
• If you are interested in dynoing your car, please send an email to [email protected] or follow this Dyno Signup. We are trying to have people pre-register for the dyno.

*Reserving Space*
The people have spoken and if you want to reserve space for your club or group you need to contact us ASAP and give us an *accurate* head count by April 22nd. We require the entrance fee of $3 per car paid in advance when reserving spaces, but we ensure that clubs get a set amount of spaces together and we will give those clubs priority admittance.

*Basic Rules*
1. Be respectful of other peoples cars. Please do not touch a persons car without their consent
2. No alcohol
3. No scandalous attire (this is a family event)
4. Chairs are permitted everywhere but no taking up parking spaces with them
5. No saving spaces (group or forum contacts us before hand at [email protected] if you would like to organize rolling in as a group and have a select number of spots reserved)
6. No burnouts or anything stupid. Police will be at the event and cameras are rolling 24/7 at Bowie

*FAQ thread*
FAQ Thread

If any shops want to sponsor this event and have space just email us @ [email protected]


----------

